# George Stockwell Silver Cased Pocket Watch running very fast



## Captain Swoop (Apr 8, 2013)

I obtained a nice George Stockwell watch in an imported case dated 1910
Case is in very good condition, Engine turning on the back is very sharp with no signs of wear. Movement is unmarked but looks like a Swiss movement and has an Overcoil Balance Spring.

Problem is it is gaining at an alarming rate of about two to three minutes an hour..

any ideas off the top of any heads?


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

perhaps the coils of the hairspring are superimposed or if the balance is compensated, missing a counterweight and balance too light

regards enrico


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

Sounds as if the balance is not taking a full swing. Could be a couple of hairspring coils stuck together, or the balance may need de-magnetizing. Perhaps the mainspring has weakened over time and needs replacing. Maybe the movement just needs cleaning and oiling.

Maybe none of the above.

Mel


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

I would think it is either the watch is magnetised as someone else has written or that the balance spring has moved out of the curb pins and is resting on the inside, this could be can be caused by some form of shock


----------



## Captain Swoop (Apr 8, 2013)

This is my second watch project. I rebuilt an H Samuel 'Acme Lever' a few months ago, stripped and cleaned it. It had a broken balance staff (don't they all) but I had a second movement that had a broken spring and damaged barrel with a good balance so I combined the two and replaced a broken jewel.

Not getting full movement could be part of it, looking at it now it doesn't look like it is getting a full swing, it may as suggested just need a good clean.


----------



## Captain Swoop (Apr 8, 2013)

Been watching it swing, it's only getting about 90 degrees total so I think I see where the fast running is coming from. Now to find out why.


----------

